
Smugglers are sawing through new sections of Trump’s border wall - 0xmohit
https://www.washingtonpost.com/national/smugglers-are-sawing-through-new-sections-of-trumps-border-wall/2019/11/01/25bf8ce0-fa72-11e9-ac8c-8eced29ca6ef_story.html
======
rasz
Should be easy to detect, maybe even range, using impedance testing (time
domain reflectometry).

